# Opinions on Total Thyroidectomy



## Epj2011

I am scheduled for a TT next week. A lump was found by my doctor during a routine exam about 6 weeks ago. Since then I have had an ultrasound, which showed a 3.5 cm cyst on one side and a 2.5 cm solid mass on the other. I have had 2 FNA's which have come back non-diagnostic (not enough cells). I had an appointment scheduled with an endocrinologist, but then the surgeon called me and told me that him and the endocrinologist spoke and they both agree that more than likely I would have a non-diagnostic FNA again. That is what the endo would do for me. All of my lab work is fine and my thyroid is functioning properly, so it was highly recommended for me to have the surgery. Of course I have to weigh every option, so just wanted advice from others..do you think this is the best plan? I do have a family history of thyroid cancer and they are concerned about that. I was told that even if I had a benign FNA I would still need to have another in 3 months to check it out. What are the pros and cons to the surgery? I'm only in my early 30s so I am worried about being on medication for the rest of my life, but I'm sure I can handle it. Any input?


----------



## Andros

Epj2011 said:


> I am scheduled for a TT next week. A lump was found by my doctor during a routine exam about 6 weeks ago. Since then I have had an ultrasound, which showed a 3.5 cm cyst on one side and a 2.5 cm solid mass on the other. I have had 2 FNA's which have come back non-diagnostic (not enough cells). I had an appointment scheduled with an endocrinologist, but then the surgeon called me and told me that him and the endocrinologist spoke and they both agree that more than likely I would have a non-diagnostic FNA again. That is what the endo would do for me. All of my lab work is fine and my thyroid is functioning properly, so it was highly recommended for me to have the surgery. Of course I have to weigh every option, so just wanted advice from others..do you think this is the best plan? I do have a family history of thyroid cancer and they are concerned about that. I was told that even if I had a benign FNA I would still need to have another in 3 months to check it out. What are the pros and cons to the surgery? I'm only in my early 30s so I am worried about being on medication for the rest of my life, but I'm sure I can handle it. Any input?


Hi! Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) If not, I highly recommend it.

Have you had antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What tests have you had? What are the results and the ranges? We need ranges.

Do you have swollen lymph nodes? Are you symptomatic at all?


----------



## Melimac

I had a TT in September and have not regretted at all. I had one nodule and a goiter. I just got tired of living in 3 and 6 month increments between ultrasounds and FNA's. All of my labs came back "normal" as well. Since the TT and starting replacement meds I know now that I wasn't "normal" before, I feel so much better. It wasn't an easy decision, I talked with my PCM and my surgeon before I made the decision and did lots of reading on this board too. 
Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Epj2011

No, I have not had the uptake scan. And I was told that if I had another FNA, more than likely it would come back non-diagnostic as well. I just had bloodwork to test my thyroid level. I have no idea what the ranges were. I was just told that everything came back "normal." I have just had the bloodwork, ultrasound and 2 ultrasound-guided FNA's. As far as symptoms so, I am not having any major symptoms. I seem to get tired easily, but I honestly think that has to do with having 3 young children  I had a family member who had thyroid cancer and hers had spread by the time they found it. She was in her late 40s by the time it was realized. That is one of the reasons they are being a little more aggressive in having this removed. I do not want to have this lurking in the back of my head whether or not this is going to be malignant every 3 -6 months. Hopefully I am making the right decision.


----------



## Epj2011

Melimac,

What tests did you have before? How large were your nodules? Any side effects so far? How was the surgery and recovery for you? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Andros

Epj2011 said:


> No, I have not had the uptake scan. And I was told that if I had another FNA, more than likely it would come back non-diagnostic as well. I just had bloodwork to test my thyroid level. I have no idea what the ranges were. I was just told that everything came back "normal." I have just had the bloodwork, ultrasound and 2 ultrasound-guided FNA's. As far as symptoms so, I am not having any major symptoms. I seem to get tired easily, but I honestly think that has to do with having 3 young children  I had a family member who had thyroid cancer and hers had spread by the time they found it. She was in her late 40s by the time it was realized. That is one of the reasons they are being a little more aggressive in having this removed. I do not want to have this lurking in the back of my head whether or not this is going to be malignant every 3 -6 months. Hopefully I am making the right decision.


I think I would place my faith in your doctors. They have a world of experience and probably have seen it all.

Especially with thyroid cancer in your family. I agree w/you about the angst as well; you need to get on w/your life!


----------



## kpn_chin_up

I understand the anxiety. I felt more anxious the month before I had my FNA, and even though it came back cancer, I was no longer anxious. Had a TT one month ago, and dealing with the post-surgery period. I don't notice any difference with myself on the Synthroid, although I have put on 4 lbs. If surgery is recomended, it may be best, as I would hate to live with the perpetual anxiety of what's growing in there.


----------



## randymorris

Epj2011 said:


> What are the pros and cons to the surgery? I'm only in my early 30s so I am worried about being on medication for the rest of my life, but I'm sure I can handle it. Any input?


Have plenty of ice on hand for ice packs once you get home, I went through 7 pounds of ice in the first 3 days post surgery, forget those little ice pack bags they send you home with. Get yourself gallon size zip lock type freezer bags and fill them half full of ice, squeeze out the air and seal it tightly, then put the whole thing in a clean pillow case with a loose knot to hold it in place and lay it across your throat. It works great and last for hours instead of minutes.


----------



## prettynikki5

Epj2011 said:


> I am scheduled for a TT next week. A lump was found by my doctor during a routine exam about 6 weeks ago. Since then I have had an ultrasound, which showed a 3.5 cm cyst on one side and a 2.5 cm solid mass on the other. I have had 2 FNA's which have come back non-diagnostic (not enough cells). I had an appointment scheduled with an endocrinologist, but then the surgeon called me and told me that him and the endocrinologist spoke and they both agree that more than likely I would have a non-diagnostic FNA again. That is what the endo would do for me. All of my lab work is fine and my thyroid is functioning properly, so it was highly recommended for me to have the surgery. Of course I have to weigh every option, so just wanted advice from others..do you think this is the best plan? I do have a family history of thyroid cancer and they are concerned about that. I was told that even if I had a benign FNA I would still need to have another in 3 months to check it out. What are the pros and cons to the surgery? I'm only in my early 30s so I am worried about being on medication for the rest of my life, but I'm sure I can handle it. Any input?


Hi there and welcome! I am in my early 30's also, ahd a TT last June due to Hashimoto's, 2 very small nodules and a non-stop growing goiter. My labs were all normal. I had high antibodies. Mine had to come out, nothing was helping it from increasing in size. I absolutely HATED the FNA I had to get done....and it was a waste because, like you, Endo said they weren't able to obtain enough of a sample for a good result  
I know it is a very hard choice to make, I went with what my gut told me and i do not regret my decision at all. You have to look at your family history and weigh your options. Pro's to surgery is peace of mind that you will not have the chance of having the cancer and it spreading and you wouldn't have to continue with all the testing etc, that will surely come with your condition....the Con's are you will have to take thyroid meds the rest of your life (not a big deal at all) and find out the amount (titrate) that you need for your body, you may get some hypo symptoms and low calcium if the parathyroids are disturbed (common) but....make sure that the surgeon is very experienced in TT's so that he doesn't damage the parathyroids or remove them. All these things can be overcome in time as you heal. 
There is plenty of info and advice in this group here for you. 
Let us know what you decide and if you have any other quesions....we are here


----------



## nikimcn

Well I'm in the same boat~all labs fine with multiple nodules.
I was told that eventually I'd be on meds anyways, due to my thyroid having the nodules~who knows how true that is, so my point is this...if you have to take the meds for life ANYways because of nodules, why not have the thing out and take the meds and not risk the cancer(s) maybe later on. PLUS, the biggest thing is that I don't want to hve to go every 6 months for ultrasounds, more labwork, etc. and WORRY.
I'd say have it out, especially if that's what they are recomending~ :hugs:


----------



## Lopnslo2

My story too! (see signature)
It's been almost 3 months since my TT and I've not regretted it. I've already seen improvement on some things, but there are still several other issues that are yet to be resolved (still mentally and physically exhausted, still checking labs). Still, with my family history endo, surgeon and myself all agreed surgery was best option. I understand your anxiety, but at least in my case, I also didn't want to keep wondering if, or when the cancer would show up. Plus the goiter was growing fast enough that it was going to become a problem anyway. As for the recovery, my nodules were about the same size, and my scar is no more than 3" long. I kind of "lost my mind" the 2-4 days after surgery (might have been due to anesthesia, &/or hormone/endocrine reaction to having thyroid removed, and just the whole surgery experience, first time for me), but I was back to working out by 7 days later and ready to be back to work easily within 2 weeks (but my employers gave me a whole month off just in case . Most important thing I think is to find a really good surgeon. Mine was a good "cutter" but lousy at answering questions (part of the reason I freaked out after surgery, b/c he really didn't answer any of my questions!). I've heard the right surgeon is really key.
Good luck and take care!
KS


----------

